# Grooming now available!



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all, I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm starting up my grooming again and will be taking in small dog clients out of my home in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great news, Angela!!! I wish I lived closer!!!

BTW, let me ask you a question. I used to groom Kodi on top of our washing machine, and that worked great. Since we remodeled the kitchen and downstairs bath, we have a stacked washer and dryer, so that doesn't work anymore.

I have a ring-side folding grooming table that I keep in our camper, and had thought I'd just bring that in the house to use. The problem is that it wiggles if he moves around, which makes him nervous&#8230; makes him move more&#8230; etc. So I was thinking of getting a sturdier table to just keep set up in our spare bed room. Pam King told me that she likes hers, size-wise, which is 24x36 on the top. But there are SO many options on line that I was getting confused. I didn't find any that were tall enough for me to stand at. (my ring-side table IS tall enough, but that's 38") Pam had suggested an adjustable height table, but they are a lot more expensive, and still look low enough that I'd probably want to sit.

So&#8230; taht would mean I'd need a stool AND the table. When I priced stools and tables separately, I couldn't find anything that was cheaper than this "kit": https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...943AAE8FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

Do you think this looks OK?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck!!! I think it's a great idea. I wish I lived closer. I am considering getting a holiday groom for my guys. They are going to a holiday party at their friends Beau & Buddy's house


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> Great news, Angela!!! I wish I lived closer!!!
> 
> BTW, let me ask you a question. I used to groom Kodi on top of our washing machine, and that worked great. Since we remodeled the kitchen and downstairs bath, we have a stacked washer and dryer, so that doesn't work anymore.
> 
> ...


Karen, I have this exact table, and it's plenty sturdy. My only complaint is that it's impossible to clean off the white chalking powder I used 1 time, and also the binding on the side has peeled off a few inches. But it's a great value. I'd say you probably don't need the side caddy and can find table and stool also on amazon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Karen, I have this exact table, and it's plenty sturdy. My only complaint is that it's impossible to clean off the white chalking powder I used 1 time, and also the binding on the side has peeled off a few inches. But it's a great value. I'd say you probably don't need the side caddy and can find table and stool also on amazon.


I'll look, but I doubt I can find the table and stool cheaper than this "deal", in which case, I might as well get the whole set. I could use a better organization system than the basket I dump everything in together! :laugh: The other thing is, I'm close enough to Petedge that I could drive up there and pick it up, saving about $75 in shipping on the darned thing!!!


----------

